# Dribbling in a two year old



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

My son is 26 months old and dribbles constantly.  I have been told that this would stop once he had all his teeth which he now has.  He has always dribbled since getting teeth and it hasn't seemed to get better at all.  Please can you advise if this is normal and when i can expect the dribbling to end?  His speech is coming on leaps and bounds but would just like this dribbling to stop as he gets a rash over his chin constantly from it.  It also soaks his tops on a daily basis.

Thank you in advance.

L


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi L,

Teething is the most common cause of dribbling but if DS now has all his teeth there are some other causes.  Frequent colds and a blocked nose make children mouth breath which in turn can cause dribbling, as can enlarged tonsils making swallowing more difficult or sore.  Does he have noisy breathing or does he snore?  If so it would be worthwhile for your GP to check him over.
Does he eat well - chewing and swallowing and drinking from a cup?  Swallowing is a learned skill and sometimes it does take a bit longer to achieve which is not a concern so long as he is doing these things.
For his face I would put a thin layer of vaseline on his chin/ cheeks to try to protect them.

Let me know how it goes,

Car x


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

HI.

Thank you for your reply.

He does tend to heavy breath when he is asleep.  As for eating, he does eat well and drinks from a cup occassionally but usually drinks from a beaker.

Can you please confirm how many actual teeth a toddler should have by this age as perhaps he is waiting on another one or two.  Looked on the internet and some people say different from others....

Many thanks

L


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi L,

By this age he should have 20 teeth - the bottom molars take the longest to come in so check if they are there.

Car


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

HI.

I have checked today and he has all 20 teeth!!  So not sure why he is still dribbling.  Would you advise me taking him to see the Doctor?

From

L


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi L,

Yes it might be an idea just to get your GP to check him (ears, nose and throat) particularly as you say he breaths heavily when asleep.  

Good luck

Car


----------

